# stupid question regarding Jan. Horse picture of the month



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Where do I go to enter?????????


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You have to wait until December results are announced (currently, the one that says it is December's is actually November's....). Should be within a couple days.


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

LOL ok thanks Bubba13 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Check back at midnight you should be able to enter then. :smile:


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Think I will check back tomorrow! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Down to 14 days to enter and I still can't enter.


----------

